# Is it legal to spear whitefish in the channel between Lake Michigan and Muskegon Lake



## XXX (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it legal to spear whitefish in the channel between Lake Michigan and Muskegon Lake? From the regulations, it looks like I can do this, but just wanted some secondary input in case I missed some key detail.


----------



## XXX (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone? Bueller? Number I can call to ask a CO?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Lake whitefish is listed in the species that are spear-able.

Spear-able species:
Bowfin, bullheads, burbot, carp, catfish, cisco (lake herring), drum, gizzard shad, goldfish, grass carp, longnose gar, smelt, **suckers, lake whitefish

Page 20 here has details


http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/pageFlip/


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

The book says you can spear white fish as long as its not in a designated trout stream. Muskegon lake/river is a designated trout stream. So you're not allowed to spear there but the river starts where the sand starts. So if you want to spear in the channel you still can. You've got to go about 10-20 yards west of the coast guard building where the sand stops and head towards lake michigan and you're all set.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Dan is correct. (Thanks) 

You would need to be on the Lk Michigan side of the shoreline.


----------

